# Salamandra Salamandra Terrestris



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, now that my outdoor vivarium is finished I felt I NEEDED some fire salamanders. So I bought myself two sexed pairs of S.s.terrestris and one female is currently gravid and should drop her larvae soon- looking forward to raising the larvae. They're all roughly fifteen centimetres long and have very nice markings.
This is the gravid female:

And a male:


Stuart


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

nice lovely colouration and markings in general.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope that you have a top or overhang on the vivarium. They can climb quite well. : victory:


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

At the moment they're in a converted RUB which they'll spend the winter in, in my garage. Then in the spring theyll go into my outdoor vivarium for European species, which has been designed so that it is suitable for a range of species including Hyla Arborea so they would have a very hard time escaping.:lol2:

Some more photographs:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you keep European Treefrogs at the moment?


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

No I don't unfortunately- I'm looking for a couple of adult pairs 
The only other species I have for it at the moment is P.lessonae, I chose this species over the other water frogs because of its relatively small size.

Stuart


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You will be lucky to get adults, young in the late summer are available. If all goes well I might have some myself


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Another member of the forum has offered to sell me at least one pair in the spring. So hopefully all goes well with that.

Stuart


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Gorgeous salamanders
make the most of seeing them through this winter because
once they go out into the enclosure you will very rarely see them.
That makes it all the more exciting though when you do catch them
out and about when you go out after dark torch in hand


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really pleased with them. Please post pictures I yours when it (or did you get two?) arrives! 
The outdoor vivarium isn't suitable for proper hibernation so all amphibians will be placed in suitable enclosures in the garage for hibernation in the winter, they will probably be taken out mid November next year depending when it starts to get frosty. Sounds like this group of S.s.terrestris have their larvae in autumn instead of spring. 

Stuart


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

I just have the one adult female coming mate


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's what I thought, though I wasn't completley sure if you got the other female or not. Anyway, try get some pictures up of her when she comes, if you can.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

The gravid female spent several hours in the water tray last night but nothing came of it, not that I was expecting any larvae yet.

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just to show the difference I have taken pictures of both females. The gravid female isn't huge, so will probably only produce 20-30 larvae or the larvae are still developing and she will deposit them in the spring.

Not gravid female:


Gravid female


Comparison:


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Can we see some pictures of the outdoor enclosure? sounds interesting :2thumb:


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

The vivarium is a triangular prism. The base is a triangle with sides of roughly 150/160cm and the hight is about 160cm. When it's finished it's going to have a small pool in the bottom, planted with a clematis or two and some small plants, mosses etc. I plan to keep in it- S.s.terrestris, P.lessonae, H.arborea, B.viridis, B.variegata and a couple of Triturus newts.


----------

